# changing Prefered IP address



## JPSCC

hi,

hope somebody can help me out.

my laptop with vista business sp1 is having trouble connecting to my network drive and to the internet.

when i execute ipconfig /all - here is the screenshot.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-31-D3-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.201.40(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.122(Duplicate)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
192.168.100.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

I think the problem is the preferred ip address, i should use the static ip address which is the 192.168.100.122 but i cant seem to get rid of the 169.254.*.*

solutions i tried:
1. uninstall and reinstall network.
2. disable and enable local area network.
3. uninstalled ipv6
4. tried to this commands: netsh winsock reset catalog ; netsh int ip reset reset.log

Hoping for your help on this matter.

thanks.


----------



## johnwill

Try the proper reset for Vista.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.




Next, you should enable DHCP.



*Configure DHCP for Windows Vista & Windows 7*


 Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
 Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
 Click on Network and Sharing Center.
 Click on Manage network connections.
 Right click on Connection you wish to change and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
 Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
 Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
 Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
 Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
 Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
 Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
 Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
 Restart your computer.


----------



## JPSCC

Thank you very much.

More power!


----------



## johnwill

Did that get you going?


----------

